# J&D's HT



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

This is the third house my wife and I have owned over the past 22 years so this is also dedicated HT number three. Carved out an 18x24' space in our finished basement and my son actually got me started on the project 6 years ago. 
Here is the equipment list.

Denon 3311CI AVR as a pre/pro
120" 16x9 DIY screen 1.1 gain bright white
Panny AX100 with AX200 optical block
Aperion 633T mains
Aperion 634-VAC center
Aperion 534-SS surrounds
MFW15 subwoofer
Monster 3250 3ch. amp
harman kardon Citation 22 amp
Panny BD655 BR player
XBOX 360
PS3
Popcorn Hour A110
Dish Hopper
DIY Media Center PC w/ 12TB DAS
URC MX880 Remote
Monster HTS3500 mkII Power Conditioner
Belkin UPS
Lutron Graffik Eye Lighting Control
HP 42U Rack

Many a great hour of enjoyment with family and friends over the past few years. Nothing pressing to upgrade at this time. I would like to go with a new PJ for 1080p viewing but bulbs in the Panny last a long time in the batcave. I have one more new bulb to burn through so maybe in two more years. By that time my son should be finished with his now frequent 12 hour gaming marathons with his friends.

JD


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome list! Do you have any pictures? :T

Matt


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Matt. I have pictures as I took many throughout the build process but cannot locate them in my very large archive. I will take a few of the finished product and post.
JD


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Couple of Pictures. Sorry it took me so long to get these on here. 
JD


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice setup. Congrats


----------

